# New JUC diamonds slim/small, pics and experiences!



## south-of-france

It should be released Sept. 1! have prepaid and am waiting for the call. Can we gather pics and reviews in this thread, instead of searching in the other Juc threads?


----------



## Fhas1993

I am afraid I havent got any pics which I am hoping to find on here! How much is it?? thanks!


----------



## south-of-france

It’s 4300 USD plus tax or 4250 Swiss Francs including tax 
There are a few pics in the thin Juc thread but you have to search recent posts for them.


----------



## south-of-france

Pic from the net


----------



## scheurin

Isn't this one a size too small? Just thinking my arm will be "nailed down" this way. 

Together with a non-pavé Love this would be a *nice* combination


----------



## south-of-france

Idk more about that pic... I tried on the regular slim Juc in sz 17 which went well with my Loves sz 18, they are on the looser side.


----------



## CocoHunny

@south-of-france


----------



## CocoHunny

Here’s a zoomed viewed.


----------



## Diana07

Is the price before or after the price increase ?


----------



## CocoHunny

Diana07 said:


> Is the price before or after the price increase ?



Correct, the $4,300 is the current price.  Although I have not heard for an increase on this, who knows??


----------



## scheurin

Dunno the prices of the small JUC but it seems to me weird to introduce this piece and adjust prices a few days after.


----------



## Frivole88

it looks pretty and the price is good for a diamond cartier.


----------



## Kimmoha999

Im so sorry the picture is not so good but maybe better than nothing For reference the love is size 17 same as the just un clou. Its already available 
in Germany and costs 4.350€. Its soooo beautiful and cute


----------



## scheurin

The small Love and the small JUC combination ist just lovely


----------



## CocoHunny

@Kimmoha999  looks lovely. 

I got mine in rose gold.  However, my loves are size 17 and sm JUC is size 16. Perhaps the shape of our wrist as size 17 had crossed over my stack.


----------



## Stella0925

Kimmoha999 said:


> Im so sorry the picture is not so good but maybe better than nothing For reference the love is size 17 same as the just un clou. Its already available
> in Germany and costs 4.350€. Its soooo beautiful and cute
> 
> View attachment 4830468



wow I love thin love with thin juc combo! I think it looks better than thin juc and regular love!

loving the rose gold too. I’m Having second thought about the YG one I preordered


----------



## south-of-france

Ahhh can‘t wait to try it on. I didn‘t like the plain small Juc so we‘ll see about this one!


----------



## munkeebag81

My thoughts exactly.  Also my SA said price increase would not be on the Love or JUC collection.  



scheurin said:


> Dunno the prices of the small JUC but it seems to me weird to introduce this piece and adjust prices a few days after.


----------



## munkeebag81

I’m picking up mine next Wednesday!  I’ve been waiting for this for months now can’t believe I will get it in a couple of days! 



south-of-france said:


> Ahhh can‘t wait to try it on. I didn‘t like the plain small Juc so we‘ll see about this one!


----------



## ChanelCartier

munkeebag81 said:


> My thoughts exactly.  Also my SA said price increase would not be on the Love or JUC collection.


What country are you in?


----------



## munkeebag81

US



ChanelCartier said:


> What country are you in?


----------



## ChanelCartier

munkeebag81 said:


> US


Thanks! We shall see soon enough!


----------



## Chic2street

I am anxiously waiting to get more feedback on the small juc with diamonds. I can’t wait to see more eye candy❤️


----------



## nicole0612

Has anyone tried the small JUC with diamonds 2 sizes smaller than their Love? I will be ordering by phone without trying it on first.
I know the correct sizing is to go 1 size smaller for the JUC than the Love, but would the nail head keep the Love from crossing over the small JUC if the small JUC were 2 sizes smaller?
I wear my Loves a size larger than my “size” because I like the bangle look, but I like the look of a closer fit for the JUC.


----------



## shasha_83

nicole0612 said:


> Has anyone tried the small JUC with diamonds 2 sizes smaller than their Love? I will be ordering by phone without trying it on first.
> I know the correct sizing is to go 1 size smaller for the JUC than the Love, but would the nail head keep the Love from crossing over the small JUC if the small JUC were 2 sizes smaller?
> I wear my Loves a size larger than my “size” because I like the bangle look, but I like the look of a closer fit for the JUC.


I tried on the small love in 17 and I'm not sure if it was the small JUC with diamonds in 16 or 15 but I could cross the small love over the small JUC.
My wrist is 15cm for reference.


----------



## nicole0612

shasha_83 said:


> I tried on the small love in 17 and I'm not sure if it was the small JUC with diamonds in 16 or 15 but I could cross the small love over the small JUC.
> My wrist is 15cm for reference.


Thank you, this is helpful! I wear my Loves loose - size 17 and my wrist is 14 cm at the smaller part and 14.5 cm at the wristbone. I like the Loves worn bangle style, but I think the JUC looks better with a closer fit and would look too big on me in the comparable size to my loves (16). I’m sure I need a 15 in the JUC, so if they would cross over even with the nail head end next to the Loves, then I guess the JUC won’t work for me. I was going to preorder the thin with diamonds since I have 3 Loves to stack with, but maybe it is not meant to be.


----------



## Venessa84

Not the best pic but here it is in a size 17, rose gold. I was able to prepay and can pick it up on Sept 1st.


----------



## jaskg144

This thread is getting me soooo excited!! I can't wait to get mine to stack with my regular thin JUC


----------



## south-of-france




----------



## south-of-france

It‘s soo pretty!!


----------



## munkeebag81

Wow!  Love your stack!



south-of-france said:


> It‘s soo pretty!!
> 
> View attachment 4831181


----------



## Venessa84

south-of-france said:


> View attachment 4831159
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831160
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831161



I love it! It looks perfect with your loves!


----------



## scheurin

Makes me thinking ... but nooooo ... not yet at least


----------



## south-of-france

Lol! Why let them take more of your $$ on Tuesday than on Monday for the same product?


----------



## scheurin

, you try hard. 7 Loves are enough and I would need at least 3 JUC to level up. I'm good now


----------



## south-of-france

Perfect!


----------



## leuleu

south-of-france said:


> Lol! Why let them take more of your $$ on Tuesday than on Monday for the same product?
> 
> View attachment 4832980


This JUC is a very nice one. You give me (bad) ideas


----------



## spins

Does it come in white gold as well? And does it work the same way as the small non diamond ones where u just have to put it on?


----------



## south-of-france

spins said:


> Does it come in white gold as well? And does it work the same way as the small non diamond ones where u just have to put it on?



No, and yes


----------



## ChanelCartier

south-of-france said:


> No, and yes


Does it feel flimsy?


----------



## south-of-france

ChanelCartier said:


> Does it feel flimsy?



I would say light, not flimsy, and quite sturdy.


----------



## ChanelCartier

south-of-france said:


> I would say light, not flimsy, and quite sturdy.


I'm afraid it would bend, taking on and off all the time.


----------



## swiss-miss

nicole0612 said:


> Has anyone tried the small JUC with diamonds 2 sizes smaller than their Love? I will be ordering by phone without trying it on first.
> I know the correct sizing is to go 1 size smaller for the JUC than the Love, but would the nail head keep the Love from crossing over the small JUC if the small JUC were 2 sizes smaller?
> I wear my Loves a size larger than my “size” because I like the bangle look, but I like the look of a closer fit for the JUC.


If you you want to stack no. I tried it and the 15 juc went under the 17 love and would get scratched. However I like the loose fit with the juc too!


----------



## nicole0612

swiss-miss said:


> If you you want to stack no. I tried it and the 15 juc went under the 17 love and would get scratched. However I like the loose fit with the juc too!


Thank you so much! This is so helpful!! I was hoping somehow the nailhead would keep it in place better. I think I will just wait until I can fly to a boutique to try them on, I will just come to terms with the potential price increase and consider a little extra $ as the price to pay for a guarantee of choosing the best size.


----------



## swiss-miss

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much! This is so helpful!! I was hoping somehow the nailhead would keep it in place better. I think I will just wait until I can fly to a boutique to try them on, I will just come to terms with the potential price increase and consider a little extra $ as the price to pay for a guarantee of choosing the best size.


you are very welcome! 









						Cartier Just un Clou Bracelet Review. - Colourful Noir
					

The Juste un Clou collection was inspired by nails. The first nail bracelet was created in New York in the 70s. Since then, it has become a classic and representative design of Cartier. While the LOVE collection is elegant and timeless, JUS definitely has a more modern, playful and unique take...




					colourfulnoir.com
				




I found this sizing advice very helpful!


----------



## scheurin

Sizing is a *big* thing. I messed it up completely on my first Cartier ring. Ever since I visit a boutique as they know perfectly well what size fits. Okay, now I know for Love bracelets but if I ever decide to go for a JUC I'll check with them again.

You may buy now and exchange if the size does not fit well. However, this has been a hassle to me twice.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Anyone have a pic of the new diamond slim JUC stacked with a regular plain JUC?


----------



## nicole0612

swiss-miss said:


> you are very welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Just un Clou Bracelet Review. - Colourful Noir
> 
> 
> The Juste un Clou collection was inspired by nails. The first nail bracelet was created in New York in the 70s. Since then, it has become a classic and representative design of Cartier. While the LOVE collection is elegant and timeless, JUS definitely has a more modern, playful and unique take...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colourfulnoir.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this sizing advice very helpful!



Thank you; this page is very helpfil



scheurin said:


> Sizing is a *big* thing. I messed it up completely on my first Cartier ring. Ever since I visit a boutique as they know perfectly well what size fits. Okay, now I know for Love bracelets but if I ever decide to go for a JUC I'll check with them again.
> 
> You may buy now and exchange if the size does not fit well. However, this has been a hassle to me twice.



I totally agree, Cartier aftercare service is wonderful but it’s just not worth the hassle to exchange.


----------



## scheurin

Did you know the small JUC ist just a tube? Should be renamed this way JUT


----------



## Saphat

Am thinking of purchasing but not sure how long my local boutiques will be closed while we’re in quarantine here in Aus. Can someone please enable a newbie’s drooling until I can see it in person, how many diamonds are on the head and on the tip of the nail is it diamonds on all sides or only the side that faces up? Sorry if these are silly questions - I’ve just never had a good look at the JUC in store as I’ve always been a love girl (bracelet and rings) but the pics of this new one has me very excited!! Trying to already come up with ways to justify the cost so the diamond count would definitely help!


----------



## Stella0925

Saphat said:


> Am thinking of purchasing but not sure how long my local boutiques will be closed while we’re in quarantine here in Aus. Can someone please enable a newbie’s drooling until I can see it in person, how many diamonds are on the head and on the tip of the nail is it diamonds on all sides or only the side that faces up? Sorry if these are silly questions - I’ve just never had a good look at the JUC in store as I’ve always been a love girl (bracelet and rings) but the pics of this new one has me very excited!! Trying to already come up with ways to justify the cost so the diamond count would definitely help!


I think you’ll see some pictures after tomorrow, most of us are just waiting for it gets released lol


----------



## south-of-france

If I counted right there are 12 diamonds around the head and 4x2 diamonds on the tail, a total of 20 diamonds


----------



## Saphat

south-of-france said:


> If I counted right there are 12 diamonds around the head and 4x2 diamonds on the tail, a total of 20 diamonds



Thank you so much!! I think as soon as it comes out here one will definitely be finding a home with me...


----------



## Navadety

I tried them on today both the bracelets and the new thin pave rings.


----------



## munkeebag81

It’s finally on the US site now!


----------



## south-of-france

Juc stacked in the sun with my pavé love ring  I’m so glad I got it! I even sleep in it, it’s so comfy (all of them really).


----------



## XCCX

Navadety said:


> I tried them on today both the bracelets and the new thin pave rings.
> 
> View attachment 4834705


The pave ones are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## scheurin

Especially with the rings I would worry about losing the diamonds ... but okay, they seem to be only at the top side.


----------



## swiss-miss

south-of-france said:


> Juc stacked in the sun with my pavé love ring  I’m so glad I got it! I even sleep in it, it’s so comfy (all of them really).
> 
> View attachment 4839002


What sizes are ur loves and the juc? Beautiful!!


----------



## south-of-france

swiss-miss said:


> What sizes are ur loves and the juc? Beautiful!!



Thanks  Loves sz 18, Juc sz 17.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

I finally picked up my small love in RG today!!!! I was also gifted a lovely bottle of champagne to celebrate my first Cartier purchase. While I was there I tried on the thin JUC with diamonds in RG and right then and there I decided I have to have it! I think it’ll be an NYE gift to myself  Pics attached


----------



## themuddylotus

GucciGoneWild said:


> I finally picked up my small love in RG today!!!! I was also gifted a lovely bottle of champagne to celebrate my first Cartier purchase. While I was there I tried on the thin JUC with diamonds in RG and right then and there I decided I have to have it! I think it’ll be an NYE gift to myself  Pics attached
> 
> View attachment 4839578
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839579
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839580
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839581


Congratulations!


----------



## munkeebag81

your Pic is making me think I might need to add the rainbow love!



south-of-france said:


> Thanks  Loves sz 18, Juc sz 17.


----------



## Alena21

Took a video but can't upload it here so this is a screen shot


----------



## M Handbagaholic

I love my SM JUC with diamonds! it was released around February where I live .
it is lightweight and dainty. However, a bit flimsy! I don’t have the courage to put it on and take it off  multiple times without worrying, unless I really have to.
but, for the price I am very happy with it. I feel comfortable wearing it all day and sleeping with it as it is VERY lightweight!
what I don’t like though - and I don’t know if it’s just me - is the YG tone .. it seems to me a bit lighter than the YG tone in the regular JUC or the regular LOVE bracelets.. in other words: it doesn’t look like a RICH YG.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

M Handbagaholic said:


> I love my SM JUC with diamonds! it was released around February where I live .
> it is lightweight and dainty. However, a bit flimsy! I don’t have the courage to put it on and take it off  multiple times without worrying, unless I really have to.
> but, for the price I am very happy with it. I feel comfortable wearing it all day and sleeping with it as it is VERY lightweight!
> what I don’t like though - and I don’t know if it’s just me - is the YG tone .. it seems to me a bit lighter than the YG tone in the regular JUC or the regular LOVE bracelets.. in other words: it doesn’t look like a RICH YG.


Can you post a pic if you have a minute please?


----------



## M Handbagaholic

GucciGoneWild said:


> Can you post a pic if you have a minute please?


Sure! I’ll take a picture of it in the morning with the sun light ❤️


----------



## south-of-france

munkeebag81 said:


> your Pic is making me think I might need to add the rainbow love!



My SA said the RG Rainbow will be discontinued! It’s gorgeous. Thank you!


----------



## M Handbagaholic

GucciGoneWild said:


> Can you post a pic if you have a minute please?



I am not sure if it shows as "light YG" or "regular YG" to you ?


----------



## scheurin

south-of-france said:


> My SA said the RG Rainbow will be discontinued! It’s gorgeous. Thank you!



Not confirmed here. It may be true but my sources should've known.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

M Handbagaholic said:


> I am not sure if it shows as "light YG" or "regular YG" to you ?
> View attachment 4840830


Yeah I sort of see what you mean. Probably have to look at the JUC and LOVE together to really tell. Side note: I wish they made the small w diamonds in WG


----------



## twitspie

Had a try on today...


----------



## twitspie

I bought the slim plain JUC when it came out a few years ago...simply love the new releases!


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

So in love! I definitely want the thin JUC ring next... Wish they made one with diamonds (not full pavé) to match the new bracelet!


----------



## fluffypants

Will the diamond small JUC dig into other bracelets if I wear it stacked? I'm not sure how far the diamonds go along the round nail head. I don't wear my tennis bracelets next to my loves anymore because it would scratch and make indents in the love bracelets.


----------



## south-of-france

I wear the tail end near my Loves and it works for me.


----------



## yubonita

Hi all,
I hope you are all enjoying your beautiful pieces!!

I am debating between the thin JUC with diamonds and the plain yg thin JUC. I don’t have a boutique close to my area so I can’t try them out. Is the one with diamonds worth the extra money? From a far away view (on pics) I don’t see much difference so I am wondering if the plain version is a better choice.

And lastly, thinking about the price of thin JUC with diamonds (4350€) makes me wonder if I should go for the VCA guilloche earrings (4650€) instead? 

Any advice is appreciated! Have a lovely evening


----------



## scheurin

Same here but on the reg JUC. However, over time the nail-head starts hurting a bit.


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

yubonita said:


> Hi all,
> I hope you are all enjoying your beautiful pieces!!
> 
> I am debating between the thin JUC with diamonds and the plain yg thin JUC. I don’t have a boutique close to my area so I can’t try them out. Is the one with diamonds worth the extra money? From a far away view (on pics) I don’t see much difference so I am wondering if the plain version is a better choice.
> 
> And lastly, thinking about the price of thin JUC with diamonds (4350€) makes me wonder if I should go for the VCA guilloche earrings (4650€) instead?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated! Have a lovely evening


I was planning on buying the thin JUC without diamonds for the longest time and I can’t tell you how thrilled I am that I waited for the diamond version. I don’t have a Cartier boutique near me either, and I had only tried on the bracelet once before over a year ago, so I took a chance and ordered the diamond one online as soon as it launched, and it’s even more beautiful in real life – I don’t think pictures do it justice! For me personally, the diamond version was a better investment long-term and worth the extra $ because it’s something I’m going to wear every day and keep in my collection forever; however, I knew if I bought the plain version I’d either eventually regret it or wish I had just bought the diamond version in the first place. The diamonds are definitely noticeable and do add something special to the bracelet, so if you’re worried about that I wouldn’t be!


----------



## yubonita

You are right! Eventually I would want the one with diamonds so I followed your advice and ordered in size 16. I hope it is the correct size but from the research I did this size would fit a 15 cm wrist.

when you ordered online did you get a notification email? I can’t see anything yet under my orders and I didn’t get an email. The money however got booked immediately

I will post some pics when it arrives on Thursday


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

yubonita said:


> You are right! Eventually I would want the one with diamonds so I followed your advice and ordered in size 16. I hope it is the correct size but from the research I did this size would fit a 15 cm wrist.
> 
> when you ordered online did you get a notification email? I can’t see anything yet under my orders and I didn’t get an email. The money however got booked immediately
> 
> I will post some pics when it arrives on Thursday


Yay! You won’t be disappointed. I didn’t receive a confirmation email right away, no... I think it took a day or so? I ordered from the Canadian website, not sure if that makes a difference! Here is mine on me – I ordered a size 15 because I have very small wrists and it fits perfectly!


----------



## scheurin

CocoHunny said:


> However, my loves are size 17 and sm JUC is size 16.



This is okay. Love 17 and JUC 16 are the same size. Only Cartier knows why ...


----------



## QuinnC

twitspie said:


> I bought the slim plain JUC when it came out a few years ago...simply love the new releases!


How is it wearing? Has it bent out of shape or get tangle in your clothes?


----------



## Grande Latte

GucciGoneWild said:


> I finally picked up my small love in RG today!!!! I was also gifted a lovely bottle of champagne to celebrate my first Cartier purchase. While I was there I tried on the thin JUC with diamonds in RG and right then and there I decided I have to have it! I think it’ll be an NYE gift to myself  Pics attached
> 
> View attachment 4839578
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839579
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839580
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839581



Congrats. You make a really good hand/ arm model.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Grande Latte said:


> Congrats. You make a really good hand/ arm model.


Aww thank you! I’m flattered


----------



## blacksmitten

Tried on the JUC slim with diamonds today!


----------



## twitspie

QuinnC said:


> How is it wearing? Has it bent out of shape or get tangle in your clothes?




Hello, it is in perfect condition


----------



## lv in yyc

Nice stack! Just curious, how do the VCA bangle and JuC sizes compare? I’ve a size 17 in the VCa and wondering what would be comparable size in juc




blacksmitten said:


> Tried on the JUC slim with diamonds today!
> 
> View attachment 4856743


----------



## yubonita

I finally received my thin JUC with diamonds but I am debating if I should keep it. It looks beautiful but it also feels fragile and makes me wonder if the regular version or the VCA 5 motive alhambra in hammered gold is a better option. What are your thoughts?


----------



## swiss-miss

yubonita said:


> I finally received my thin JUC with diamonds but I am debating if I should keep it. It looks beautiful but it also feels fragile and makes me wonder if the regular version or the VCA 5 motive alhambra in hammered gold is a better option. What are your thoughts?


I was underwhelmed as well and going to buy the 5 motive mop instead - and saving money at the same time!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

yubonita said:


> I finally received my thin JUC with diamonds but I am debating if I should keep it. It looks beautiful but it also feels fragile and makes me wonder if the regular version or the VCA 5 motive alhambra in hammered gold is a better option. What are your thoughts?


For each person you'll get a different answer. VCA 5 motif isn't really a piece you can wear throughout day (more hassle and more weight, but I suppose if you're getting the guilloche version, since it's solid gold you can wear it however you like) whereas the thin JUC with diamonds while "feeling fragile" no one really had issues with it before. It's more understated while making a statement. And less of a hassle. Both styles are completely different as well since the 5 motif is more elegant/dressy. So they definitely serve different purpose. 5 motif probably is worth more though since it seems to have more gold.


----------



## yubonita

swiss-miss said:


> I was underwhelmed as well and going to buy the 5 motive mop instead - and saving money at the same time!



yes, I was expecting something a bit more substantial but haven’t decided yet what to do. I started thinking if I should try the regular size or not. From what I have read, it seems that the nail head digs into the skin amd the same happens with the thin version but nothing painful.
Have you bought the VCA yet. It is also a stunning bracelet.



twinzluvagrl said:


> For each person you'll get a different answer. VCA 5 motif isn't really a piece you can wear throughout day (more hassle and more weight, but I suppose if you're getting the guilloche version, since it's solid gold you can wear it however you like) whereas the thin JUC with diamonds while "feeling fragile" no one really had issues with it before. It's more understated while making a statement. And less of a hassle. Both styles are completely different as well since the 5 motif is more elegant/dressy. So they definitely serve different purpose. 5 motif probably is worth more though since it seems to have more gold.


This is so true! You just gave me a new perspective to think of. I was planning on wearing the thin JUC on a daily basis and more or less care-free and stack it with a gold bangle that my mom gave to me. I have a casual lifestyle so I don’t usually dress up since my workplace became fully remote after the pandemic.

On another note, is it normal that the bracelet has two hexagons/marks like this? I can’t read/ identify what the are.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

yubonita said:


> yes, I was expecting something a bit more substantial but haven’t decided yet what to do. I started thinking if I should try the regular size or not. From what I have read, it seems that the nail head digs into the skin amd the same happens with the thin version but nothing painful.
> Have you bought the VCA yet. It is also a stunning bracelet.
> 
> 
> This is so true! You just gave me a new perspective to think of. I was planning on wearing the thin JUC on a daily basis and more or less care-free and stack it with a gold bangle that my mom gave to me. I have a casual lifestyle so I don’t usually dress up since my workplace became fully remote after the pandemic.
> 
> On another note, is it normal that the bracelet has two hexagons/marks like this? I can’t read/ identify what the are.
> 
> View attachment 4862088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862097


Beautiful stack!  Juc def works as a daily!


----------



## mfa777

I wonder how JUC SM bracelet will look like stacked with Alhambra 5 motif bracelets...If anyone has a pic of them together, please, post it here))))


----------



## yubonita

mfa87 said:


> I wonder how JUC SM bracelet will look like stacked with Alhambra 5 motif bracelets...If anyone has a pic of them together, please, post it here))))



I found this on instagram


----------



## lilmonkey

yubonita said:


> I found this on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4862962


This is a very tempting picture!


----------



## ladylia

mfa87 said:


> I wonder how JUC SM bracelet will look like stacked with Alhambra 5 motif bracelets...If anyone has a pic of them together, please, post it here))))



Here is my own Alhambra 5 motif MOP paired with a thin juc (no diamonds) that I was trying in store. My left wrist is 15cm. This is a size 15 and while it appears to fit well with my hand up, it seems to make my arm look chunky when my hand is down. Granted, it was a warm day that day so not sure if that contributed to swelling. My Alhambra bracelet stays up sometimes so the distance between the two is another concern if I want to stack them. I tried a 16 too and like the fit better as it can travel up my arm a little more, but since I want to stack it with a love bracelet, that would mean I need a 17 love which looks too loose on my left wrist. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## lilmonkey

ladylia said:


> Here is my own Alhambra 5 motif MOP paired with a thin juc (no diamonds) that I was trying in store. My left wrist is 15cm. This is a size 15 and while it appears to fit well with my hand up, it seems to make my arm look chunky when my hand is down. Granted, it was a warm day that day so not sure if that contributed to swelling. My Alhambra bracelet stays up sometimes so the distance between the two is another concern if I want to stack them. I tried a 16 too and like the fit better as it can travel up my arm a little more, but since I want to stack it with a love bracelet, that would mean I need a 17 love which looks too loose on my left wrist. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> View attachment 4862987
> View attachment 4862988


The Alhambra looks great on you!!


----------



## ladylia

lilmonkey said:


> The Alhambra looks great on you!!


Thank you! I love it and wear it frequently.


----------



## munkeebag81

here’s my thin Juc with the 5 motif and the Juc, 5 motif and reg love.



mfa87 said:


> I wonder how JUC SM bracelet will look like stacked with Alhambra 5 motif bracelets...If anyone has a pic of them together, please, post it here))))


----------



## yubonita

munkeebag81 said:


> here’s my thin Juc with the 5 motif and the Juc, 5 motif and reg love.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863922
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863923



On the first pic, is it the thin JUC as well? Looks like the regular one.

Your stack looks amazing!!


----------



## mfa777

Tried it on today )


----------



## NycAlien

mfa87 said:


> Tried it on today )
> View attachment 4864117


why its not *parallel?*


----------



## mfa777

NycAlien said:


> why its not *parallel?*


I noticed that too lol Strange. It was display item, maybe they bent it too much too often


----------



## mfa777

_


----------



## EBronte

mfa87 said:


> Tried it on today )
> View attachment 4864117


Looks great on you!! Can you please let me know what size that is?
Thank you in advance


----------



## lumkeikei

mfa87 said:


> I noticed that too lol Strange. It was display item, maybe they bent it too much too often


I think the nail head is should be placed on the other side


----------



## oceanblueapril

Should I get another thin version of rose gold JUC?! I wish there was white gold thin version JUC


----------



## mfa777

EBronte said:


> Looks great on you!! Can you please let me know what size that is?
> Thank you in advance


Thank you! It’s size 16


----------



## mfa777

lumkeikei said:


> I think the nail head is should be placed on the other side


Idk the SA also had a surprised look for a sec when she picked it up


----------



## GucciGoneWild

oceanblueapril said:


> Should I get another thin version of rose gold JUC?! I wish there was white gold thin version JUC


me tooooo, would love a thin WG JUC


----------



## Venessa84

I received the thin with diamonds on the US release date and kept forgetting to post it here. It was part of my 10 year wedding anniversary gift from DH. I love how simple it is but yet still makes an impact.


----------



## Susimoo

Is there a reason why they haven’t released a white gold version either in the original or the diamond version? Sorry if I’ve missed previous discussions regarding this matter.


----------



## scheurin

I'd think because bending a rhodinated item is not such a good idea.


----------



## munkeebag81

Hi,  JUC is the new thin with diamonds.   



yubonita said:


> On the first pic, is it the thin JUC as well? Looks like the regular one.
> 
> Your stack looks amazing!!


----------



## Susimoo

scheurin said:


> I'd think because bending a rhodinated item is not such a good idea.


Good thinking! That hadn’t even occurred to me. Will just have to keep saving for the original with diamonds then. My husband will be delighted. Not


----------



## vivaciousbev1

south-of-france said:


> If I counted right there are 12 diamonds around the head and 4x2 diamonds on the tail, a total of 20 diamonds


Wait - I counted 14 LOL


----------



## scheurin

12 + 4*5 = 32 on the reg. Wow.


----------



## south-of-france

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Wait - I counted 14 LOL





scheurin said:


> 12 + 4*5 = 32 on the reg. Wow.


I counted again... 20... how did you count 14??


----------



## scheurin

south-of-france said:


> I counted again... 20... how did you count 14??



My count is for the reg not the small.


----------



## south-of-france

scheurin said:


> My count is for the reg not the small.


Yes I know. But I assumed you wanted to highlight the count difference, and so it would make a difference if the small had 14 or 20.


----------



## south-of-france

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Wait - I counted 14 LOL


How did you count 14? (Sorry for quoting you again!). We counted again - 12 on the nail head and 4x2 on the tail...


----------



## scheurin

south-of-france said:


> How did you count 14? (Sorry for quoting you again!). We counted again - 12 on the nail head and 4x2 on the tail...



The reg has *more*  

Looking at the pics I’d say the small has 20.


----------



## south-of-france

Sure it has more!  It’s way bigger. But 32 vs 20 or 14 is still a difference.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

scheurin said:


> The reg has *more*
> 
> Looking at the pics I’d say the small has 20.


So sorry - are you counting the bracelet or the ring? I counted on the regular ring. Because I sized down and was wondering if it made a diff on the diamonds on the nailhead.


----------



## Saphat

south-of-france said:


> I counted again... 20... how did you count 14??



I counted on my brand new baby and also had 20!

Sorry vivaciousbev1, saw your message just as I posted mine - I’m pretty sure the original 20 count was for the bracelet not the ring


----------



## south-of-france

True!


----------



## scheurin

Yep. Just a few figures:

JUC sm 20
JUC reg 32
Love 4 diamonds of course 4   ...and so on
Love sm pavé 204 
Panthère rings .... plenty


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Btw does anyone ever look to see if there are any scratches on the nail head? Mine came from the boutique like this and I’m not sure if it’s normal or a return?


----------



## Frivole88

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Btw does anyone ever look to see if there are any scratches on the nail head? Mine came from the boutique like this and I’m not sure if it’s normal or a return?
> 
> View attachment 4866206



those are hairline scratches and they're inevitable but if it bothers you i would return it. when i got my new ring there are hairline scratches upon minutes of me wearing it no matter how careful i am.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

kristinlorraine said:


> those are hairline scratches and they're inevitable but if it bothers you i would return it. when i got my new ring there are hairline scratches upon minutes of me wearing it no matter how careful i am.


I understand. Just not sure if it was a return by someone else. I had a bigger size and traded it for the smaller size and this was it. I failed to look as closely at the other ring... hahah


----------



## Frivole88

vivaciousbev1 said:


> I understand. Just not sure if it was a return by someone else. I had a bigger size and traded it for the smaller size and this was it. I failed to look as closely at the other ring... hahah



i hear you. when i got my ring i put it on right away and then looked at my finger after a while and saw those hairline scratches forming and i was like, did i just do that? 

did you wear yours right away or you keep it in the box after buying and found those scratches later?


----------



## vivaciousbev1

kristinlorraine said:


> i hear you. when i got my ring i put it on right away and then looked at my finger after a while and saw those hairline scratches forming and i was like, did i just do that?
> 
> did you wear yours right away or you keep it in the box after buying and found those scratches later?


Lol. Right? Like damn. 

So I initially got a size 52 (kept it in box and didn’t scrutinize that hard when I took it out to try - I just looked to see if diamonds were intact. Found it too lose and went in to exchange). I noticed some scratches in the store to which she buffed it for me. It seemed gone but when I came home I found more. That’s why I’m asking you ladies if anyone ever looked in the store. I told my mom about it when she bought her Cartier and she laughed as she didn’t even look that closely.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

I didn’t get a ring but when I got my love bracelet it got scratches the very next day and I thought the same thing lol. If you’re in the return window and are close to a boutique then why not? Better to return it now and be happy than be out of the window and not feel satisfied, if you think the ring came that away and didn’t get scratched at all afterwards, bc it would be hard to tell what scratches were there when you bought it vs when you left


----------



## vivaciousbev1

GucciGoneWild said:


> I didn’t get a ring but when I got my love bracelet it got scratches the very next day and I thought the same thing lol. If you’re in the return window and are close to a boutique then why not? Better to return it now and be happy than be out of the window and not feel satisfied, if you think the ring came that away and didn’t get scratched at all afterwards, bc it would be hard to tell what scratches were there when you bought it vs when you left


I definitely noticed in the boutique but not how many. I think it’s bugs me as the scratches are not done by me!


----------



## lishukha

vivaciousbev1 said:


> I definitely noticed in the boutique but not how many. I think it’s bugs me as the scratches are not done by me!


I hear you. I had my small love bracelet mailed to me and it came with a hairline scratch, which bugged me for weeks because I felt that I got a bracelet with a scratch that wasn’t caused by me. I was debating exchanging but also didn’t want the hassle or getting myself nervous about what if the next bracelet has something else that bugged me. Then last week I happened to wear a sweater with buttons on the sleeve which put MANY MORE hairline scratches on the bracelet. I have to say I no longer get bothered by the one scratch that came with the bracelet to start with - because there are now too many to count  and I’m actually so glad I can be at peace with wearing my bracelet and truly enjoy it now! (And I still love my bracelet to pieces and think it looks as pretty as day one!) here’s my two cents: I think it will take time to get over that feeling but you will get there.  good luck with your decision!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

lishukha said:


> I hear you. I had my small love bracelet mailed to me and it came with a hairline scratch, which bugged me for weeks because I felt that I got a bracelet with a scratch that wasn’t caused by me. I was debating exchanging but also didn’t want the hassle or getting myself nervous about what if the next bracelet has something else that bugged me. Then last week I happened to wear a sweater with buttons on the sleeve which put MANY MORE hairline scratches on the bracelet. I have to say I no longer get bothered by the one scratch that came with the bracelet to start with - because there are now too many to count  and I’m actually so glad I can be at peace with wearing my bracelet and truly enjoy it now! (And I still love my bracelet to pieces and think it looks as pretty as day one!) here’s my two cents: I think it will take time to get over that feeling but you will get there.  good luck with your decision!


Thank you for sharing! I decided to exchange. I think I can’t get over the original ring was perfect and I had to exchange as it was the wrong size. Let’s hope the new one isn’t another disaster, LOL


----------



## Saphat

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Thank you for sharing! I decided to exchange. I think I can’t get over the original ring was perfect and I had to exchange as it was the wrong size. Let’s hope the new one isn’t another disaster, LOL



I felt very neurotic in store when I purchased my sm love obsessively checking for any scratches before purchasing as the first one my SA brought out had a few. I think it’s totally different when you know that it’s your scratches vs someone else’s and I know it would have driven me crazy in your situation. Hope the new ring is perfect!


----------



## rileygirl

Any other feedback on the new thin juc with diamonds?  My SA is trying to get one sent to the store to try on in my size. I definitely want to try it on in store as opposed to purchasing online.


----------



## Gringach

I might decide for the new slim JUC with diamonds to pair with my regular Love bracelet 
My question is to those who already have it: can this piece of jewelery be worn 24/7 like my love? Or would you take this one off at night for example? And if so, can this constant move damage it? As it felt flimsy compare to my Love at the boutique.. But absolutely beautiful too!
Thanks for your opinions


----------



## south-of-france

I wear mine 24/7, they‘re just fine!


----------



## hokatie

After many delays due to work constraints, I’ve finally picked up my bracelet today


----------



## south-of-france

Will they ever come out with a smaller white gold Juc?


----------



## scheurin

south-of-france said:


> Will they ever come out with a smaller white gold Juc?



No ... for technical reasons. Je pense que ça.


----------



## south-of-france

Thought so... someone said that they might do a mid-size.


----------



## rileygirl

Anyone take their slim off every night?  Is it okay to take it on and off?  I will be picking one up soon but I will need to take it on and off a lot and am wondering if that's going to be bad for the bracelet long-term.


----------



## rileygirl

Have this one waiting for me to pick up.


----------



## Venessa84

rileygirl said:


> Anyone take their slim off every night?  Is it okay to take it on and off?  I will be picking one up soon but I will need to take it on and off a lot and am wondering if that's going to be bad for the bracelet long-term.



I take mine off every day as I don’t like sleeping with jewelry on. I haven’t had any issues.


----------



## JOJA

rileygirl said:


> Have this one waiting for me to pick up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905651


Love this whole look!


----------



## baglover4ever

Anyone buying it after the price increase? I love the bracelet but I can’t help but feel like I’m getting ripped off if I get it now.


----------



## rileygirl

baglover4ever said:


> Anyone buying it after the price increase? I love the bracelet but I can’t help but feel like I’m getting ripped off if I get it now.


I will be picking mine up in the next few weeks.  A little sad about the 200 dollar increase but it could be worse.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Venessa84 said:


> I take mine off every day as I don’t like sleeping with jewelry on. I haven’t had any issues.


That’s very good to hear as I’m considering buying one but would also be removing it before bed. How long have you had yours?


----------



## myztic

For those with the small JUC, after owning it for a while... what are your thoughts on it? I really love how it looks on me but when I went to the store I just found it super thin and like it would snap or break when I would take it off. Like it didn’t feel hefty at all for the price, whereas my love bracelet still feels like a strong piece of jewelry. I know I would likely wear it ALL the time and it does look gorgeous on but I think if my husband were to see it off my hand he would be surprised by what it looks/feels like for the price.


----------



## south-of-france

I wear it everyday and get the modt compliments for it


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

myztic said:


> For those with the small JUC, after owning it for a while... what are your thoughts on it? I really love how it looks on me but when I went to the store I just found it super thin and like it would snap or break when I would take it off. Like it didn’t feel hefty at all for the price, whereas my love bracelet still feels like a strong piece of jewelry. I know I would likely wear it ALL the time and it does look gorgeous on but I think if my husband were to see it off my hand he would be surprised by what it looks/feels like for the price.


I wear mine all the time and absolutely love it. Just because it’s a more delicate piece doesn’t make it flimsy – it’s extremely well made, don’t let its flexibility fool you. I personally love how lightweight it is, it’s so comfortable sometimes I forget I’m even wearing it (and if you’re someone who loves to stack, it’s a perfect bracelet for that!) If you love the way it looks and will wear it all the time, I would 100% go for it.


----------



## Venessa84

penchant.for.luxury said:


> I wear mine all the time and absolutely love it. Just because it’s a more delicate piece doesn’t make it flimsy – it’s extremely well made, don’t let its flexibility fool you. I personally love how lightweight it is, it’s so comfortable sometimes I forget I’m even wearing it (and if you’re someone who loves to stack, it’s a perfect bracelet for that!) If you love the way it looks and will wear it all the time, I would 100% go for it.



I agree with this! I’ve also caught my 3 year old daughter playing with it and there‘s been no change to it. It’s pretty well built.


----------



## Himeko057

myztic said:


> For those with the small JUC, after owning it for a while... what are your thoughts on it? I really love how it looks on me but when I went to the store I just found it super thin and like it would snap or break when I would take it off. Like it didn’t feel hefty at all for the price, whereas my love bracelet still feels like a strong piece of jewelry. I know I would likely wear it ALL the time and it does look gorgeous on but I think if my husband were to see it off my hand he would be surprised by what it looks/feels like for the price.



I’ve had mine for a year and a half and I wear it 24/7. Even though it’s very light, it feels as durable as my love. Scratches also don’t show as easily on the JUC than the love.


----------



## myztic

I have a size 16 love and tried on the size 15 small juc... it was like a perfect fit but not much love ability. It felt more like it was hugging my wrist and there was less movement. It was a good fit for the size 16 love.
I then tried the size 16 JuC and it felt more like a bangle, looser, comfortable. But I wasn’t loving what it looked like in relation to my Love bracelet. It seems like the smaller one will be harder to get on/off.
Any thoughts?
(The one with diamonds is the 16 and the one without diamonds is the 15.)

also I am currently pregnant... 6.5 months and 30 pounds heavier. I am not sure if this would be affecting my sizing at all. Should I wait to purchase after the pregnancy?


----------



## Yodabest

myztic said:


> I have a size 16 love and tried on the size 15 small juc... it was like a perfect fit but not much love ability. It felt more like it was hugging my wrist and there was less movement. It was a good fit for the size 16 love.
> I then tried the size 16 JuC and it felt more like a bangle, looser, comfortable. But I wasn’t loving what it looked like in relation to my Love bracelet. It seems like the smaller one will be harder to get on/off.
> Any thoughts?
> (The one with diamonds is the 16 and the one without diamonds is the 15.)
> 
> also I am currently pregnant... 6.5 months and 30 pounds heavier. I am not sure if this would be affecting my sizing at all. Should I wait to purchase after the pregnancy?
> 
> View attachment 4914603
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914604
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914605



I would wait. I got my Rolex while pregnant and didn’t realize that my wrists were bigger than normal until a few months after my son was born when I had to get a link taken out because it was too big!


----------



## south-of-france

Himeko057 said:


> I’ve had mine for a year and a half and I wear it 24/7. Even though it’s very light, it feels as durable as my love. Scratches also don’t show as easily on the JUC than the love.



Same, but I’ve had it for about 3 months now, worn 24/7.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

For those of you with the small JUC and a regular LOVE bracelet:

- Which one do you wear on top (wrist being the bottom and the elbow being the top) 
- Do you wear it with the nail facing the Love bracelet or the round head facing the Love bracelet

Is there a correct way, or is it just personal preference?

Please share your thoughts/experiences. Thanks!!!


----------



## Kateyk8

I wear mine with the thin juc closer to my elbow with the nail head touching my love bracelet. I don’t notice much bumping into each other or overlapping.


----------



## Luvshandbags

For those with the small JUC, since it’s basically hollow has anyone hit there bracelet on something that caused a dent? If not is anyone worried that could happen? I have the Small LOVE and was considering the Small JUC with diamonds and that thought just came to me. Thank you for your input.


----------



## americanroyal89

Luvshandbags said:


> For those with the small JUC, since it’s basically hollow has anyone hit there bracelet on something that caused a dent? If not is anyone worried that could happen? I have the Small LOVE and was considering the Small JUC with diamonds and that thought just came to me. Thank you for your input.



I’ve had the plain small juc for almost a year (will be a year later this month) and I’ve worn it 24/7 with no issues. And I’m not one to baby my jewelry. I wear it stacked with my regular sized love bracelet and no dents


----------



## jaskg144

americanroyal89 said:


> I’ve had the plain small juc for almost a year (will be a year later this month) and I’ve worn it 24/7 with no issues. And I’m not one to baby my jewelry. I wear it stacked with my regular sized love bracelet and no dents



Me too! Completely fine. I bought mine in August. I even accidentally slammed it into the corner of a wall when carrying a piece of furniture and it didn't dent it at all. It's a lot more durable than people think


----------



## Luvshandbags

americanroyal89 said:


> I’ve had the plain small juc for almost a year (will be a year later this month) and I’ve worn it 24/7 with no issues. And I’m not one to baby my jewelry. I wear it stacked with my regular sized love bracelet and no dents


Thank you so much for your feedback. That’s great news.


----------



## Luvshandbags

jasmynh1 said:


> Me too! Completely fine. I bought mine in August. I even accidentally slammed it into the corner of a wall when carrying a piece of furniture and it didn't dent it at all. It's a lot more durable than people think


So happy it didn’t dent when you hit that wall. That makes me feel better that it is so durable. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## south-of-france

Still perfect!


----------



## baglover4ever

Does anyone sleep with it on? I just got mine (yay!) and I sleep with it on. But I feel like it can warp the shape.


----------



## jaskg144

I wear mine 24/7 and it doesn't warp. I've banged it really hard before too and no damage.



baglover4ever said:


> Does anyone sleep with it on? I just got mine (yay!) and I sleep with it on. But I feel like it can warp the shape.


----------



## trailingjade

I’ve had mine for less than 6 months, and it unfortunately warped out of shape because it snagged on a rug as I was leaning over to pick something up. So I’d watch out for the nail end catching on to fabrics, etc; otherwise, it was pretty durable and stood up well to 24/7 wear (including workouts!).


----------



## baglover4ever

trailingjade said:


> I’ve had mine for less than 6 months, and it unfortunately warped out of shape because it snagged on a rug as I was leaning over to pick something up. So I’d watch out for the nail end catching on to fabrics, etc; otherwise, it was pretty durable and stood up well to 24/7 wear (including workouts!).


Oh so sorry! Did you get Cartier to fix it or did you do it yourself?


----------



## trailingjade

baglover4ever said:


> Oh so sorry! Did you get Cartier to fix it or did you do it yourself?


I was quoted $295 to fix it when I went in to see a service advisor! Planning to see my actual SA next week to see if I can get it repaired sans fee.

Honestly a somewhat dispiriting experience on the whole for my first time purchasing Cartier. I’m considering selling it to go toward the regular.


----------



## baglover4ever

I hope they will work it out for you!


----------



## trailingjade

baglover4ever said:


> I hope they will work it out for you!


Thank you!


----------



## LuckyMe14

I find it really hard to decide whether to go for a SM JUC with diamonds in YG or a RG SM Love to go with my YG regular Love. For people who were on the same boat as I am, what did you decide and why? Is the small JUC sturdy enough for everyday wear 24/7? Anyone regretting the SM JUC? Any tips or suggestions are welcome! Tia


----------



## jaskg144

No diamonds but I wear my SM JUC 24/7 and it is really durable. It pairs really well with the regular Love and looks great. I bought my JUC when it didn't come with diamonds, but if I had had the option I'd choose the diamonds. 

I chose the JUC because I wanted to have some variety, but I do plan to add a SM Love at some point too.   



LuckyMe14 said:


> I find it really hard to decide whether to go for a SM JUC with diamonds in YG or a RG SM Love to go with my YG regular Love. For people who were on the same boat as I am, what did you decide and why? Is the small JUC sturdy enough for everyday wear 24/7? Anyone regretting the SM JUC? Any tips or suggestions are welcome! Tia


----------



## LuckyMe14

jasmynh1 said:


> No diamonds but I wear my SM JUC 24/7 and it is really durable. It pairs really well with the regular Love and looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022145


Thanks so much! I love this combo as well! Good to know it is durable. I don't mind the way you need to put it on, as long as it is good for everyday wear.


----------



## scheurin

jasmynh1 said:


> I chose the JUC because I wanted to have some variety, but I do plan to add a SM Love at some point too.


 Sm JUC and Sm Love is a perfect combo I think. However I would go crazy having opened so much programs on my desktop


----------



## jaskg144

scheurin said:


> Sm JUC and Sm Love is a perfect combo I think. However I would go crazy having opened so much programs on my desktop



They're all pinned there   so they're there all the time


----------



## south-of-france

I tried both and the reg Juc was very pretty but the nail head so big on my wrists, it stood up almost a centimeter iirc.  I preordered the sm Juc with diamonds and for me, it‘s perfect and still looks like day 1. It also made a big difference for me that it had diamonds.


----------



## cmln

Sorry if this was already discussed, is the small JUC with diamonds not available anymore? I don't see it online.


----------



## masher66

mfa87 said:


> Tried it on today )
> View attachment 4864117


I just purchased small JUC last week and I also noticed mine is a little bit not parallel(as the pic, if anyone can see). I have asked SA before I pay if this is normal and I was told this is mechanism made would be different! I bought it that day as my SA has ordered it from another state and I don’t want to be too picky. However, this is still bothering me, I found the nail head a bit off from the tail at the end . I am still thinking if I should contact my SA to exchange it because this little problem


----------



## periogirl28

masher66 said:


> I just purchased small JUC last week and I also noticed mine is a little bit not parallel(as the pic, if anyone can see). I have asked SA before I pay if this is normal and I was told this is mechanism made would be different! I bought it that day as my SA has ordered it from another state and I don’t want to be too picky. However, this is still bothering me, I found the nail head a bit off from the tail at the end . I am still thinking if I should contact my SA to exchange it because this little problem


I would exchange it and no I do not think you are being picky. I just tried this exact version at the store last fortnight.


----------



## Changeitup

You want perfection and are entitled to it. Its Cartier for goodness sake! Get one you are happy with so you can rest your mind and just enjoy wearing this beautiful piece.


----------



## sangheraa

cmln said:


> Sorry if this was already discussed, is the small JUC with diamonds not available anymore? I don't see it online.



I'm wondering the same thing! I don't see it on the Canadian or American websites.

Hopefully someone can provide some insight.


----------



## Changeitup

I believe they take it off the website when there are none available. It has been very popular and largely unavailable on line due to demand. It will come back on line when there is available stock, but you can always call your SA (or your preferred store) and see if they have one in store, or otherwise they can try to track one down for you. Good luck!


----------



## south-of-france

Mine isn’t like that. Have you tried unlocking it by pulling the nail head over? Someone here said it would reset it. Or better ask your SA before you try!


----------



## meeowy

masher66 said:


> I just purchased small JUC last week and I also noticed mine is a little bit not parallel(as the pic, if anyone can see). I have asked SA before I pay if this is normal and I was told this is mechanism made would be different! I bought it that day as my SA has ordered it from another state and I don’t want to be too picky. However, this is still bothering me, I found the nail head a bit off from the tail at the end . I am still thinking if I should contact my SA to exchange it because this little problem


Definitely exchange for something you are happy with.  It’s going to be on your arm and continue to bother you if you aren’t 100% satisfied.


----------



## masher66

periogirl28 said:


> I would exchange it and no I do not think you are being picky. I just tried this exact version at the store last fortnight.


Thank you for your suggestion.
I will try contact SA today☺️


----------



## caglape

Hi dear Small Juc lovers- i got mine today but i feel like its bothering me. It left a mark in 10
minutes that it stayed in my wrist. Should i just give up on her? Its a good size if it was bigger it would bother me
more...


----------



## jaskg144

caglape said:


> Hi dear Small Juc lovers- i got mine today but i feel like its bothering me. It left a mark in 10
> minutes that it stayed in my wrist. Should i just give up on her? Its a good size if it was bigger it would bother me
> more...



mine does this too, it is just where it sits on your wrist. As long as it is not causing you discomfort I would say keep it


----------



## caglape

jasmynh1 said:


> mine does this too, it is just where it sits on your wrist. As long as it is not causing you discomfort I would say keep it


I feel like with luxury items I should be able to wear all the time- if it hurts me this way I wouldn't and then I would just when I'm going out but then its waste of money. I don't even go out anymore anyway.


----------



## caglape

caglape said:


> I feel like with luxury items I should be able to wear all the time- if it hurts me this way I wouldn't and then I would just when I'm going out but then its waste of money. I don't even go out anymore anyway.


Would small love do the same thing?


----------



## Changeitup

Not every bracelet is for every wrist. The same size bracelet’s fit and feel is influenced by the wearer’s wrist shape. So your wrist may be rounder or flatter than another person’s even though the two of you have the exact same wrist circumference. I have tried on bracelets that I love but can‘t wear because they are uncomfortable. I would say live with it for a day or two and see if you get used to it. If its just not working for you, say your goodbyes and return it, and keep on the hunt for something that you love, and that fits you well.


----------



## caglape

Changeitup said:


> Not every bracelet is for every wrist. The same size bracelet’s fit and feel is influenced by the wearer’s wrist shape. So your wrist may be rounder or flatter than another person’s even though the two of you have the exact same wrist circumference. I have tried on bracelets that I love but can‘t wear because they are uncomfortable. I would say live with it for a day or two and see if you get used to it. If its just not working for you, say your goodbyes and return it, and keep on the hunt for something that you love, and that fits you well.


good point that’s what i’ll do thank you so much.


----------



## jenngu

LuckyMe14 said:


> I find it really hard to decide whether to go for a SM JUC with diamonds in YG or a RG SM Love to go with my YG regular Love. For people who were on the same boat as I am, what did you decide and why? Is the small JUC sturdy enough for everyday wear 24/7? Anyone regretting the SM JUC? Any tips or suggestions are welcome! Tia



I was deciding the same but when I tried on the small JUC I felt it was not the same scale as my YG Love...My husband surprised me with regular JUC instead and I feel super happy!!


----------



## RosiePenners

munkeebag81 said:


> here’s my thin Juc with the 5 motif and the Juc, 5 motif and reg love.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863922
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863923


This is the exact stack I’m thinking of! I have the 2 Cartier ones but wondering about the VCA. Do you wear it every day or do you take it off to shower etc? I love not having to take off my jewelry and wondering if I should get the all gold VCA but I do love the onyx one!


----------



## BagLover21

I just purchased a small JUC with diamonds today. My SA was able to locate one for me in store. She said they are very tough to get right now.


----------



## Kdelz

Love my new JUC


----------



## Stefeesha

Hi guys, just wanted to get your opinion as there is no Cartier store near me and I have to order online / through customer service. My wrist is 14.3 cm (14.5 cm at the bone) based on a real measuring tape. This is a size 16 bracelet.  It rotates 90 degrees on my wrist. I might want to stack with a love bracelet in the future.  I would prefer it to fit a little tighter so it does not fall down my arm as much, but I also do not want it too tight. 

I think I could go down to a 15 based on other posts?

thanks for your help.


----------



## Siha77

Stefeesha said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to get your opinion as there is no Cartier store near me and I have to order online / through customer service. My wrist is 14.3 cm (14.5 cm at the bone) based on a real measuring tape. This is a size 16 bracelet.  It rotates 90 degrees on my wrist. I might want to stack with a love bracelet in the future.  I would prefer it to fit a little tighter so it does not fall down my arm as much, but I also do not want it too tight.
> 
> I think I could go down to a 15 based on other posts?
> 
> thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034084
> View attachment 5034085
> View attachment 5034086
> View attachment 5034090
> View attachment 5034092



If you want to wear your stack tighter to the wrist, I would recommend a size 15 in your JUC since the Love bracelet will need to be sized up one from the JUC. With your 16 JUC, a 17 Love on you definitely looks like it would be huge.


----------



## Stefeesha

Siha77 said:


> If you want to wear your stack tighter to the wrist, I would recommend a size 15 in your JUC since the Love bracelet will need to be sized up one from the JUC. With your 16 JUC, a 17 Love on you definitely looks like it would be huge.


Thanks!


----------



## DesignerDarling

Siha77 said:


> If you want to wear your stack tighter to the wrist, I would recommend a size 15 in your JUC since the Love bracelet will need to be sized up one from the JUC. With your 16 JUC, a 17 Love on you definitely looks like it would be huge.


I second this!


----------



## lblb

M Handbagaholic said:


> I am not sure if it shows as "light YG" or "regular YG" to you ?
> View attachment 4840830


Yes I have it next to my small love and it looks lighter gold. Is it just me ?



Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4864592
> 
> I received the thin with diamonds on the US release date and kept forgetting to post it here. It was part of my 10 year wedding anniversary gift from DH. I love how simple it is but yet still makes an impact.


What color gold is this



rileygirl said:


> Have this one waiting for me to pick up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905651


Is this yellow gold


----------



## Venessa84

lblb said:


> What color gold is this



Rose gold


----------



## Gringach

Hi everyone! I went to the boutique today and got the small JUC with diamonds to pare it with my reg Love. At the shop, they do net let the bracelets swing and I was advised to get a 16 as my Love is a 17 (but quite loose on my wrist of 14.5 cm). When coming back home and finally trying them together and letting them move, the Love can overlap the JUC! I was very surprised I have to say!
Is this normal?? For those who are wearing both, do your bracelet do the same?? I was sure this would not happen since I went with the size recommended..
But maybe this is because my Love is very loose?
I would be grateful to hear from you!!
Many thanks!


----------



## bisousx

Gringach said:


> Hi everyone! I went to the boutique today and got the small JUC with diamonds to pare it with my reg Love. At the shop, they do net let the bracelets swing and I was advised to get a 16 as my Love is a 17 (but quite loose on my wrist of 14.5 cm). When coming back home and finally trying them together and letting them move, the Love can overlap the JUC! I was very surprised I have to say!
> Is this normal?? For those who are wearing both, do your bracelet do the same?? I was sure this would not happen since I went with the size recommended..
> But maybe this is because my Love is very loose?
> I would be grateful to hear from you!!
> Many thanks!



My Love overlaps the JUC, and both of mine are sized just right. It doesn’t bother me much.


----------



## rileygirl

Gringach said:


> Hi everyone! I went to the boutique today and got the small JUC with diamonds to pare it with my reg Love. At the shop, they do net let the bracelets swing and I was advised to get a 16 as my Love is a 17 (but quite loose on my wrist of 14.5 cm). When coming back home and finally trying them together and letting them move, the Love can overlap the JUC! I was very surprised I have to say!
> Is this normal?? For those who are wearing both, do your bracelet do the same?? I was sure this would not happen since I went with the size recommended..
> But maybe this is because my Love is very loose?
> I would be grateful to hear from you!!
> Many thanks!


I wear a 17 love and 16 thin juc they overlap one another (even my Loves). Doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## Gringach

rileygirl said:


> I wear a 17 love and 16 thin juc they overlap one another (even my Loves). Doesn't bother me too much.


Thank you so much for your message 
And what about the wear? Does this make them scratch a lot? Do you think the diamonds on the nail could fall of due to this? And finally, do you wear them 24/7?
Sorry for asking so many questions


----------



## jaskg144

Gringach said:


> Hi everyone! I went to the boutique today and got the small JUC with diamonds to pare it with my reg Love. At the shop, they do net let the bracelets swing and I was advised to get a 16 as my Love is a 17 (but quite loose on my wrist of 14.5 cm). When coming back home and finally trying them together and letting them move, the Love can overlap the JUC! I was very surprised I have to say!
> Is this normal?? For those who are wearing both, do your bracelet do the same?? I was sure this would not happen since I went with the size recommended..
> But maybe this is because my Love is very loose?
> I would be grateful to hear from you!!
> Many thanks!



I wear the exact same stack and mine don't overlap. My wrist measures about 15.5cm - so this may be why they don't move around as much.


----------



## Gringach

bisousx said:


> My Love overlaps the JUC, and both of mine are sized just right. It doesn’t bother me much.


Thanks very much for your message!
When you say they are sized just right, does it mean that they are not too loose like mine? And are they both one size different form and each other?
Thank you again


----------



## Gringach

jasmynh1 said:


> I wear the exact same stack and mine don't overlap. My wrist measures about 15.5cm - so this may be why they don't move around as much.


Thank you for your message 
Well yes, it must be that.. My bracelets are on the loose side..
I will most probably have to get used to this (although it comes as a surprise).


----------



## bisousx

Gringach said:


> Thanks very much for your message!
> When you say they are sized just right, does it mean that they are not too loose like mine? And are they both one size different form and each other?
> Thank you again



I meant that my bracelets are sized appropriately for my wrist. Love is 17 and slim JUC is 16. Neither one is loose on me, but it overlaps when I’m moving around a lot.


----------



## Gringach

bisousx said:


> I meant that my bracelets are sized appropriately for my wrist. Love is 17 and slim JUC is 16. Neither one is loose on me, but it overlaps when I’m moving around a lot.


Thank you dear!


----------



## RosiePenners

Gringach said:


> Thank you so much for your message
> And what about the wear? Does this make them scratch a lot? Do you think the diamonds on the nail could fall of due to this? And finally, do you wear them 24/7?
> Sorry for asking so many questions


I wear mine 24/7 and they are fine, yes they overlap sometimes. I wear 17 Love and 16 JUC. Yes, you’ll acquire light scratches but that will happen anyway, with or without stacking them. Don’t worry too much about the diamonds falling out, I haven’t heard of this happening.


----------



## Gringach

RosiePenners said:


> I wear mine 24/7 and they are fine, yes they overlap sometimes. I wear 17 Love and 16 JUC. Yes, you’ll acquire light scratches but that will happen anyway, with or without stacking them. Don’t worry too much about the diamonds falling out, I haven’t heard of this happening.


Thank you again dear!
I will just start using and enjoying it!
It is such a beautiful piece of jewelry, I absolutely love it.. Even thinking to get the none diamond one to add to my stack!


----------



## rileygirl

Gringach said:


> Thank you so much for your message
> And what about the wear? Does this make them scratch a lot? Do you think the diamonds on the nail could fall of due to this? And finally, do you wear them 24/7?
> Sorry for asking so many questions



I don't wear my JUC 24/7 and I don't wear it every day.  I do wear my Loves 24/7 and they are fine.  My thin JUC has gotten caught on things but it has been okay. It doesn't seem to scratch as easy as the Loves, it's still in great condition and very pretty.  The workmanship is excellent and I don't forsee any diamonds falling out.


----------



## Gringach

rileygirl said:


> I don't wear my JUC 24/7 and I don't wear it every day.  I do wear my Loves 24/7 and they are fine.  My thin JUC has gotten caught on things but it has been okay. It doesn't seem to scratch as easy as the Loves, it's still in great condition and very pretty.  The workmanship is excellent and I don't forsee any diamonds falling out.


That’s great to hear and I know I will get the none diamond version too (seems like I completely felt in love with this design). I am just not sure about the size I chose, although I get the impression that a loose fit might be better since I think of stacking my bracelets.. In my case it is my reg Love I don’t wear all the time as I have issues with my forearms. And this is what I like so much about the small JUC, it is  so light weight.. That’s a great option for me, although I hope I will be able to enjoy my Love all the time again. I might post a message with pictures in the sizing thread too.. As I really want to get this right.


----------



## thebagqueen

I received my sm diamond YG juc today and I absolutely love it!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Navadety said:


> I tried them on today both the bracelets and the new thin pave rings.
> 
> View attachment 4834705


Has anyone tried on the Cartier pave juc rings? How does it wear?


----------



## dolly_55

Waiting to board✈️ … and just admiring my new Small JUC  
For size reference, my regular Love is size 15 and thin JUC is size 14. I previously owned the plain thin JUC in size 15 but felt it was too big paired with the Love. So happy they came out with a smaller size and with diamonds!


----------



## RosiePenners




----------



## vivaciousbev1

Wanted to share these! Was torn between white or rose
Gold…opted for the rose in the end.


----------



## south-of-france

Gorgeous!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

south-of-france said:


> Gorgeous!


White gold popped more but all my Cartier pieces are rose
Gold! So hard to choose.


----------



## south-of-france

Yes… I‘m thinking about adding this Juc to my yg pavé Love.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

south-of-france said:


> Yes… I‘m thinking about adding this Juc to my yg pavé Love.


Do it! Can’t go wrong:


----------



## FashioniistaXO

HI! I think this is the right thread to post in but let me know if it isn't. I'd just like to know if anyone here with the JUC sm takes it off daily?? It seems like everyone wears it 24/7. I actually hate wearing jewelry once I get home and I take off my small love everyday when I get home. I'm thinking about getting the small JUC (it looks beautiful with the small love) but I'd like to be able to remove it. I know it's thinner than the regular and probably more delicate. Anyone here have one that they take off regularly and, if yes, how has it held up??? Thanks!


----------



## step2005

I remove my small JUC myself from time to time when I want a break. At first I was nervous and asking husband to help but now I do it myself no issue whatsoever. I have no problems with reg Love 24/24 but for some reasons the JUC sometimes bothers me at night…I wouldn’t do it everyday though, scared it would bend out of shape…


----------



## caren

jasmynh1 said:


> No diamonds but I wear my SM JUC 24/7 and it is really durable. It pairs really well with the regular Love and looks great. I bought my JUC when it didn't come with diamonds, but if I had had the option I'd choose the diamonds.
> 
> I chose the JUC because I wanted to have some variety, but I do plan to add a SM Love at some point too.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022145


What size are your bracelets? Thank you!


----------



## jaskg144

caren said:


> What size are your bracelets? Thank you!



JUC was 16 (I've sold it now as it deformed and after it was repaired, it started to do it again) and love is 17


----------



## caren

jasmynh1 said:


> JUC was 16 (I've sold it now as it deformed and after it was repaired, it started to do it again) and love is 17



Thanks so much for your reply! The sizing looks perfect on you. Do you mind sharing where you sold it? I have a couple of bracelets I’d like to sell


----------



## jaskg144

caren said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! The sizing looks perfect on you. Do you mind sharing where you sold it? I have a couple of bracelets I’d like to sell



I sold it on Vestiaire Collective!


----------



## caren

jasmynh1 said:


> I sold it on Vestiaire Collective!



Thank you!! May I PM you to ask about your selling experience?


----------



## Teerakrainbow

masher66 said:


> I just purchased small JUC last week and I also noticed mine is a little bit not parallel(as the pic, if anyone can see). I have asked SA before I pay if this is normal and I was told this is mechanism made would be different! I bought it that day as my SA has ordered it from another state and I don’t want to be too picky. However, this is still bothering me, I found the nail head a bit off from the tail at the end . I am still thinking if I should contact my SA to exchange it because this little problem


Hi,
May I please asked. 
Have get your Small  Juste un clou bracelet exchange?
I knew is was a while ago back, but I found this comment on the forum. 
I have got mine on Thursday and it was last one in the UK. 
Mine was not parallel like your, but it had sold out on uk website and the boutique. 
It was very rushing purchase as so busy at the boutique due to Christmas. 
Can you please shere experience how did get exchange replacement,  as I hope to get it exchange aswell.. hope it back in to the Uk boutique soon after Christmas.
Thank you.


----------



## rileygirl

FashioniistaXO said:


> HI! I think this is the right thread to post in but let me know if it isn't. I'd just like to know if anyone here with the JUC sm takes it off daily?? It seems like everyone wears it 24/7. I actually hate wearing jewelry once I get home and I take off my small love everyday when I get home. I'm thinking about getting the small JUC (it looks beautiful with the small love) but I'd like to be able to remove it. I know it's thinner than the regular and probably more delicate. Anyone here have one that they take off regularly and, if yes, how has it held up??? Thanks!



I wear my Loves 24/7 but I take my Thin Juc off daily, no issues.


----------



## Cunhaam

jasmynh1 said:


> No diamonds but I wear my SM JUC 24/7 and it is really durable. It pairs really well with the regular Love and looks great. I bought my JUC when it didn't come with diamonds, but if I had had the option I'd choose the diamonds.
> 
> I chose the JUC because I wanted to have some variety, but I do plan to add a SM Love at some point too.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022145


These look lovely on you. Might I ask what size are these and what size are your wrists? My wrist is 14,5cm and I don’t know if I should go for a 15cm or 16? This is size 16 on me.


----------



## Cunhaam

jasmynh1 said:


> JUC was 16 (I've sold it now as it deformed and after it was repaired, it started to do it again) and love is 17


Hi  so your small JUC deformed? From wearing it every day or from removing it? I’m thinking about buying one…


----------



## jaskg144

Cunhaam said:


> Hi  so your small JUC deformed? From wearing it every day or from removing it? I’m thinking about buying one…



It was through general wear, but I wasn’t particularly rough with it. People have different experiences with it and some have no problems  my wrist is 15cm and the size 16 in JUC was perfect on me.


----------



## Cunhaam

jasmynh1 said:


> It was through general wear, but I wasn’t particularly rough with it. People have different experiences with it and some have no problems  my wrist is 15cm and the size 16 in JUC was perfect on me.


Oh  that doesn’t sound promising…


----------



## Purrsey

I'm just wondering. Does a snug/loose fit of a sm juc affect the longevity?

above poster goes up one size where usually for juc, we wear one size down (from Love size).

Mine is snug fit (sz14 on a 13.8cm wrist) and I don't see it has any problem so far (but it's only 2 months old). But one irritating part is the nail head always gets knocked on (most protruding part of my stack). But on the pro side, it shields the Love.

And since I've started wearing the juc, my husband Apple Watch has been scratched a few times hehe. (He ain't too happy).


----------



## jaskg144

The JUC was actually quite snug on me because my wrist is very oval, it wasn’t loose at all. I wear a size 17 in my Love.  I think it’s just luck sometimes with this bracelet  I know a lot of people don’t have problems but I’ve known a few people who do. I think a more snug fit is great for the JUC, but if it gets stuck on something, it has less room for movement, which could mean it’s more likely to twist/deform.


----------



## Cunhaam

jasmynh1 said:


> It was through general wear, but I wasn’t particularly rough with it. People have different experiences with it and some have no problems  my wrist is 15cm and the size 16 in JUC was perfect on me.


Thank you. Funny enough I think I just came across your YT video? Really like the bracelet but your experience is making me think twice about getting it. Might go for a love instead.


----------



## vtae

i just got my JUC SM diamonds and I generally remove some Jewelry when I bathe, sleep and exercise.
However I’m abit concerned about bending the JUC SM, Curious what everyone does? I read that soap scum isn’t very good for fine Jewelry, but I also don’t want to have the JUC bent out of shape!


----------



## nycmamaofone

jasmynh1 said:


> JUC was 16 (I've sold it now as it deformed and after it was repaired, it started to do it again) and love is 17


Hi, I was curious about your repair experience as my slim has also warped slightly over time (I bought it when it first came out, so three years ago). Did they charge you for the repair? How long did it take to fix? Thanks.


----------



## south-of-france

vtae said:


> i just got my JUC SM diamonds and I generally remove some Jewelry when I bathe, sleep and exercise.
> However I’m abit concerned about bending the JUC SM, Curious what everyone does? I read that soap scum isn’t very good for fine Jewelry, but I also don’t want to have the JUC bent out of shape!


I just leave it on for longer periods like days or weeks, I‘m also not taking it off for showers but clean them while I‘m at it


----------



## south-of-france

nycmamaofone said:


> Hi, I was curious about your repair experience as my slim has also warped slightly over time (I bought it when it first came out, so three years ago). Did they charge you for the repair? How long did it take to fix? Thanks.


Have repairs become a common problem now that the sm Juc has been out for a while?


----------

